

The iPhone Application Builder - dpapathanasiou
http://www.ddj.com/article/printableArticle.jhtml?articleID=212201481&dept_url=/mobile/

======
wallflower
I'd love to write a tool to go from BMML (Balsamiq Markup Language) to NIB
(XML XIB) and framework+skeleton Cocoa Objective-C files. However, at first
glance, it appears to be quite complex.

------
mdg
so now I can produce the same quality UI's I did in VS and Dreamweaver?

